# Audio Imperia - Trailer Guitars 2 issue



## Tolo (Nov 15, 2022)

Hello all. I have a real issue with TG2 - and I am amazed that nobody else has noticed (or maybe they have, and I didn't see it). What I do know is that AI recognised the issue and kept saying they would fix it - but have never seemed to. The problem is that the (fabulous sounding) loops do not sync to my session tempo - I so want to use them but timing wise they are all over the place. Has anyone else seen this - am I doing something really stupid? Is it a settings thing?

I have a couple of AI's excellent instruments - none of which have this material problem, and one which prevents me using the instrument.

Anybody? @audioimperia


----------



## Tolo (Nov 16, 2022)

Nobody?! Am I the only one this is happening to - or has bought TG2? This is such a great sounding instrument - and creatively inspirational - but the loops, as they are right now, are useless to me. They don't even tell me what BPM they were recorded at! Does anyone know someone at AI that could give me information at least? Support have been useless.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 16, 2022)

According to comments in the walkthrough, there is no tempo sync.
Maybe they released an update and it’s not obvious where to find it?
Does the product page now mention tempo sync?
If not, I would assume the worst.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 16, 2022)

“Carefully synced sample-starts and standardized pre-pads ensure that your performances will never be out of sync, while ensuring maximum realism.”

No mention of tempo though.


----------



## ennbr (Nov 16, 2022)

Tolo said:


> Nobody?! Am I the only one this is happening to - or has bought TG2?


I own the product and have never used it so I don't have an answer


----------



## Tolo (Nov 16, 2022)

Technostica said:


> “Carefully synced sample-starts and standardized pre-pads ensure that your performances will never be out of sync, while ensuring maximum realism.”
> 
> No mention of tempo though.



Thanks @Technostica - it seems a bit odd though to provide those loops without it - or even giving an indication of what tempo they were recorded in. I have tried syncing my click to them - to get the tempo - but they are not consistent... appreciated though - thanks for coming back.


----------



## Tolo (Nov 16, 2022)

@Technostica - I just saw these notes from a YT video about it - looks like my experience is not unique, and not really the answer I wanted...


----------



## Lord Daknight (Nov 17, 2022)

There's gotta be a plugin to manually tempo sync audio files


----------



## Tolo (Nov 17, 2022)

Lord Daknight said:


> There's gotta be a plugin to manually tempo sync audio files


Would be great - but I don’t understand why AI don’t do it. I have another couple of their instruments that are sample / loop based - and they sync to host perfectly! Why not this one??


----------



## Tolo (Nov 17, 2022)

ennbr said:


> I own the product and have never used it so I don't have an answer


----------



## Marsen (Nov 17, 2022)

Tolo said:


> Hello all. I have a real issue with TG2 - and I am amazed that nobody else has noticed (or maybe they have, and I didn't see it). What I do know is that AI recognised the issue and kept saying they would fix it - but have never seemed to. The problem is that the (fabulous sounding) loops do not sync to my session tempo - I so want to use them but timing wise they are all over the place. Has anyone else seen this - am I doing something really stupid? Is it a settings thing?
> 
> I have a couple of AI's excellent instruments - none of which have this material problem, and one which prevents me using the instrument.
> 
> Anybody? @audioimperia


I own AI Trailer Guitars II and can confirm, that all loops are temosynced perfectly.
Tried them today from something like 78 to 157 bpm.
No issues at all.
Maybe looking at your Kontakt version?
I use full kontakt 6.7.1


----------



## Tolo (Nov 17, 2022)

Hey @Marsen - thanks for coming back. Interesting - so for you, everything including the Angel and Demon kits are perfectly synced? I use Kontakt 7 - the latest version - full edition.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 17, 2022)

Yes, everything is in sync. I’m not sure about Angel and Demon. I tested everything including the kits. All loop are in sync.
Could check these ones on Saturday again.


----------



## HarmonKard (Nov 17, 2022)

Everything is in sync here as well, including the Angel and Demon kits - they are perfectly synced. I have att audio. I dont have K7; this is K6

Are you doing tempo changes? Sometimes the tempo doesnt change with the host tempo. If not, then I have no idea what's going on. Can you test with K6, and see if it's not a K7 issue?


----------



## Tolo (Nov 17, 2022)

Thanks @HarmonKard - I only just recently upgraded to K7 from K6 and the same thing happens in both. No tempo changes in the tracks at all. It gives me hope though that there is a solution! Thanks - maybe someone from @audioimperia can give us a definitive answer?!


----------



## Marsen (Nov 19, 2022)

Checked Angel and Demon Kits. They are synced too.


----------



## davidson (Nov 19, 2022)

It's a long shot but do you definitely have kontakts tempo sync enabled?


----------



## Tolo (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanks everyone - it seems like different things for different users! 


davidson said:


> It's a long shot but do you definitely have kontakts tempo sync enabled?



Thanks - I don’t know is the honest answer - but every other instrument in it is synced perfectly. I will check it out though…


----------

